# مهندس مبيعات ؟!!



## م.النشمي (14 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة _
_أخواني المهندسين الصناعيين اعذروني لقلة مشاركاتي في المنتدى :9:_​ 
_وأعدكم بأن أكون عضو فعال خلال الأيام القادمة ..بس بدون ثقالة دم ::d_
_المهم.._
_أنا حاليا أعمل كمهندس مبيعات وابي منكم افادتي عن ما يمكن أن أقدمه في هذا المجال_
_كمهندس صناعي ....وشكرا :77:_​


----------



## Eng.Foam (21 يوليو 2009)

تطبيق مبادئ الجودة في الخدمة التي تقدمها 

اول شي فيها اللي هي التركيز على العميل ........... كل اللي تعلمته عن الجودة رح يفيدك بهالموضوع لانك عم تقدم خدمة و موضوع التركيز على العملاء و ارضائهم و اسعادهم مهمة اساسية و المهندس الصناعي من اكفاء الناس علميا بهالشي .......... لكن انصحك بتطوير مهاراتك البيعية و خدمات الزبائن لانه رح تعود عليك بعائد مادي جيد جدا في حال اتقنتها لانه البيع موهبة بحد ذاتها ثم مهارة فاذا الموهبة موجودة يبقى عليك اتقان كل المهارات المطلوبة ...................ز موفق


----------

